# win 10 latest update and publisher problem



## IndigoGrace (May 26, 2014)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Display Adapter
Hard Drives: C: 148 GB (72 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RN474
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

It would seem the latest Win 10 update has caused a problem with my Microsoft Publisher 2007. It will not print any material. I can print in other programs but not Publisher. I tried uninstall/reinstall of my Brother MFC-J870DW - no help. Any solution you know? Thank You, Marie


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.
You may need to install new drivers for your printer. Also try running the *printing troubleshooter* to fix the issue.
For more information, see *Fix printer problems*.

2. Try updating printer driver
http://support.brother.com/g/b/down...344.1513551103-1630785144.1513551103&os=10012

3. Your computer is not suitable for 10
*That I am sure is not the message you wanted to hear. Nevertheless it is fact. Technology moves on*
Your CPU is 2007 vintage
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core 2 Duo E6550 HH80557PJ0534MG (BX80557E6550 - BX80557E6550R).html

https://ark.intel.com/products/30783/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6550-4M-Cache-2_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB

Your graphics can find ONLY the Basic Display driver
https://www.intel.com/assets/pdf/prodbrief/317311.pdf
as they are from the Intel chipset and as on the link


> The Intel G33 Express Chipset delivers an excellent blend of graphics performance and features to meet mainstream consumer needs with the new Intel® Graphics Media accelerator 3100 (Intel® GMA 3100). With optimized performance and support for Microsoft DirectX* 9.0c, Shader Model 2.0 and OpenGL* 1.4, Intel GMA 3100 delivers excellent 3D graphics and stunning graphics responsiveness. *Intel GMA 3100 also includes support for the latest PC operating systems, including Windows Vista*.*


4. Office 2007 is not compatible with 10 - that does not mean you cannot run it, it simply means you may well encounter problems.
In summary I am not saying you cannot run 10 - what I am saying is that you cannot run it without problems and these problems are likely to grow rather than diminish, as proved by the problem after the latest update

Finally I am reasonably certain you are aware of this problem, as I think you may have received messages telling you aspects of the computer were not suitable at the time of the upgrade to 10, if it was you that made that upgrade.


----------



## IndigoGrace (May 26, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1.
> You may need to install new drivers for your printer. Also try running the *printing troubleshooter* to fix the issue.
> For more information, see *Fix printer problems*.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Macboatmaster, so the Intel G33 Express Chipset is the one already in my PC? Yes, sad news for my antique PC. Thank you so much for your help and info.
Marie


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RN474


What's the 7-character "service tag" number on that Dell?

I agree with Macboatmaster.
That Dell is a Windows XP/Vista era model and should not be running Windows 10.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try the possible solutions I sent you


----------



## IndigoGrace (May 26, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> Try the possible solutions I sent you


Thanks, Macboatmaster, I have reinstalled and updated my printer, run the Windows Repair fix, and updated everything. No printing problems with anything but my Publisher program. Ever onward...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What happens please when in Publisher you click File tab and then print
Please see screenshot and send me the same


----------



## IndigoGrace (May 26, 2014)

flavallee said:


> What's the 7-character "service tag" number on that Dell?
> 
> I agree with Macboatmaster.
> That Dell is a Windows XP/Vista era model and should not be running Windows 10.
> ...


1yTPWD1 I haven't used it in years.


----------



## IndigoGrace (May 26, 2014)

IndigoGrace said:


> 1yTPWD1 I haven't used it in years.













Macboatmaster said:


> What happens please when in Publisher you click File tab and then print
> Please see screenshot and send me the same
> View attachment 261231


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not send my post back to me please
Just type in box that appears when you open the topic
not by clicking reply on the last - that quotes all back as you can see
It makes it very difficult to sort out the wood for the trees


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> 1YTPWD1 I haven't used it in years.


According to that service tag number, you have THIS *Dell Vostro 400* desktop.
Its original system configuration section is blank, and its Windows XP/Vista 32-bit drivers are dated 2007 - 2008, so it's my guess it was purchased over 10 years ago.
You might want to add this site to your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it, if needed.
I'll leave you with Macboatmaster.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

AND


> What happens please when in Publisher you click File tab and then print


what does happen please is there any message displayed - does it print a blank page - does it not even run the printer

In control panel devices and printers what printers are shown please


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried running it as "run as administrator"
Try changing the compatibility on MO 2007 (Publisher) to either XP, Vista or W7.

I also have an outdated desktop and use W10 just for testing purposes. I know it is not compatible with W10 and I just turned off the Microsoft Updates and remove any new Security Updates that are causing the problems. I just turn on the updates once I hear there is a good update for W10. This is just an optional choice to do.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You might try using the Windows 10 pdf printer and see if it will print a .pdf file. This will help you troubleshoot if the printer is the problem or software/computer. Then You also may be able to print directly from your pdf program.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/print-to-pdf-in-windows-10/


----------

